# Theather Therapie, der zweite Film der Außenseiter



## Shizophrenic (5. Januar 2012)

*Theather Therapie, der zweite Film der Außenseiter*

HI ich wollte mal Eure Meinung zu diesem meines Erachtens, klasse Meisterwerk wissen und es euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten.

THERAPIE I DER FILM - YouTube


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Theather Therapie, der erste Film der Außenseiter*

Und was ist da dran ein Meisterwerk?

Vielleicht bin ein Kunstbanause...aber das erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Muß aber zugeben das ich im Schnelldurchlauf durchgeguckt habe.


----------



## Lan_Party (5. Januar 2012)

Das ist der 2. Film von den Aussenseitern. Die hatten früher schon ein.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Theather Therapie, der erste Film der Außenseiter*

Das mag ja sein...aber wo ist das ein Meisterwerk? Was ist überhaupt die Message?

Da werden einfach irgendwelche Sachen aneinandergereiht mit ein bißchen Teenie Blabla, aber mehr kann ich da nicht erkennen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Theather Therapie, der erste Film der Außenseiter*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Das ist der 2. Film von den Aussenseitern. Die hatten früher schon ein.


 
hab ich nicht gewusst, ist editiert ^^



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und was ist da dran ein Meisterwerk?
> 
> Vielleicht bin ein Kunstbanause...aber das erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Muß aber zugeben das ich im Schnelldurchlauf durchgeguckt habe.


 

Dein Avatar spiegelt genau den wert deiner Aussage wieder *echt fail*


wenn du dir noch nichtmal die zeit nimmst den ganzen film zu schauen, dann red einfach nicht weiter.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Theather Therapie, der erste Film der Außenseiter*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Dein Avatar spiegelt genau den wert deiner Aussage wieder *echt fail*


Was hat mein Avatar damit zu tun? 



> wenn du dir noch nichtmal die zeit nimmst den ganzen film zu schauen, dann red einfach nicht weiter.


Mir reichen schon ein paar Eindrücke und für mich ist es nichts wo ich meine Zeit für verschwende.

Aber wenn du den achso tollen Film verstanden hast kannst du mir ja auch sagen was seine Message ist.

Mich hat einfach nur der Begriff "Meisterwerk" gestört. Und diese Bezeichnung haben meiner Meinung nach eher andere Filme verdient. Und nicht so nen paar aneinandergereihte Amateurschnipsel.


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Theather Therapie, der zweite Film der Außenseiter*

Was ist den dein Avatar? der typ aus Dumm und Dümmer wenn ich richtig liege.


Der Film ist etwas esoterisch angehaucht, hat etwas mit selbstfindung und den nichtigkeiten des Lebens zu tun.
Allgemein lässt sich der film für mich schlecht in worte fassen (sowie der künstler es auch wiedergegeben hat und dafür lieber bilder verwendet)

Im allgemeinen bin ich kein Filmkritiker und auch nicht dafür da dir einen Film zu erklären.

Wenn das für dich zeitverschwendung ist den ganzen film zu sehen, dann lass aber bitte deine unqalifizierten aussagen die du dir mit 3 bröckchen Film gebildet hast.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Theather Therapie, der zweite Film der Außenseiter*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Was ist den dein Avatar? der typ aus Dumm und Dümmer wenn ich richtig liege.


 Ja richtig erkannt. Der Film hat übrigens mehr künstlerischen Gehalt als dein "Meisterwerk".

Das Problem ist das man heutzutage jeden Müll als Kunst verkaufen kann und die Leute schlucken das.


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Theather Therapie, der zweite Film der Außenseiter*

die frage welcher film besser ist stellt sich mir garnicht.

Du lässterst immer noch über einen film den du nicht gesehen, also auch nicht beurteilen kannst, generell scheine deine vorurteile dir nur selbst im weg zu stehen.

Tut mir leid aber von weiteren Disskussionen mit dir seh ich ab, dafür ist mir das niveau auf dem der disskuss exestiert einfach zu niedrieg.

Wie kann man urteilen ohne den Film überhaupt gesehen zu haben? lächerlich!

ps: ein einfaches gefällt mir nicht hätte deinerseits auch gerreicht.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Theather Therapie, der zweite Film der Außenseiter*

Ja sorry, war ein wenig krass ausgedrückt.

Mich hat einfach das "Meisterwerk" ein wenig in Rage versetzt. Aber jeder hat wohl auch eine andere Definition davon.
Ich schreibe jetzt nichts mehr dazu...habe den Film ja nicht gesehen...


----------

